
Robotic Nation - kqr2
http://marshallbrain.com/robotic-nation.htm
======
johnfuller
Some issues I have with this article is that he is projecting the future of
automation taking over lots of jobs but he isn't doing much deep digging
outside of that theme.

He mentions that eventually all programming jobs will be outsourced to India
because Indian developers cost 1/10 of what U.S. programmers cost. But the
cost of labor is controlled by supply and demand. Programmers in the U.S. cost
more because demand keeps those costs high. If the demand goes up in India and
lowers in the U.S. then the gap will close, especially if unemployment is 50%
in the U.S.

High value will always be high in demand. "A" players will always be able to
command a premium over "B" players, no matter where they are located. So,
U.S.developers will have to keep moving up the value chain.

Employment may change to such a degree by 2040 that the idea of a job may no
longer exist. Currently the system of K - 12 to college to job is an
institution which will have to change in such a world. When this institution
fades, then people will adapt and figure out a way to add value to the world.
That's how we arrive to this world in the first place, and we won't stop
progressing when robots take over 50% of the jobs that we have today.

Add value and money will come. That's true today and will be true in the
future. Only the structures in which we deliver that value will change.

